# Border Collie suddenly incontinent through the night!



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has any possible ideas about what is going on with my inlaws dog that we are looking after for a month whilst they are on holiday.
He is 11 years old, entire male in good health. About 10 days ago he pooped and urinated in the house (bowel incontinence) in the middle of the night and then did it again about 4 days later.
Then two days ago he got very loose stools almost diarrhea and we found a worm on his chest (that we have preserved in a jar and think is a parasite but not sure). I know loose stools are a symptom of worms so I wormed him and my dog (they are not normally wormed on a regular basis). 
Last night we decided to put him in the kitchen with tarpaulin on the floor, thanks goodness we did because the boy pooped and urinated again between 11pm-1am.
Apart from that he seems as happy and energetic as normal.
Many people comment that he doesn't look his age, in fact he looks younger than my 6 year old greyhound.
Anyway I am going to take him to the vet after the weekend if it carries on.
We have also limited his before bed water.
He eats dogroll which is moist cooked dog food and kibble and I've kept his diet as per his usual.
About two months ago he had an operation to remove a cyst from his back leg and that has all recovered well.
I just can't believe this has happened 3 times in the last 10 days or so and he is obviously (at the time) very distressed about it.
I might add that he has stayed with us many times before over the last 8 years and has never had an accident in the night.
Thanks for any ideas.
My inlaws would be very worried if they knew about this and as they on Safari in south africa I wouldn't bother them with it until their return.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would have him checked for parasites by a vet as well as a full physical exam, possible bloodwork and urinalysis done to double check everything.


----------

